# Rosemary in soap



## Skatergirl46 (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a big Rosemary bush in my yard. I trimmed some of the top and dehydrated it, then ground it up to a powder. I was thinking about making a soap without colorant other than this powder. I like soap with little speckles in it. What I'm wondering is if it will be too exfoliating? A bit of texture is fine, I don't want it to be scratchy though. 

I just thought of another question. How would Sweet Orange EO be with Rosemary if a little of the Rosemary smell survives the lye?


----------



## roguehippo (Nov 3, 2013)

I use ground, dried rosemary from my rosemary bush in my Rosemary Mint soap. I don't use any color and the specs look great in it. It's not scratchy at all as long as you grind it up really good. I tend to use a coffee grinder, but when I was starting out I used a mortar and pestle. As for the scent staying I would have no idea. I use rosemary EO and peppermint EO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Nov 3, 2013)

I used a mortar and pestle to grind mine. I'll give it another grind before I use it to make sure it's fine enough. Thank you!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Nov 3, 2013)

Skatergirl46 said:


> I used a mortar and pestle to grind mine. I'll give it another grind before I use it to make sure it's fine enough. Thank you!



Sift it through a mesh strainer as well to be sure you just use the fine powdery stuff.  Dried rosemary can be super sharp...I have bit into something only to findmy tongue disagreeing with it!


----------



## judymoody (Nov 3, 2013)

The scent won't survive saponification but if ground fine, it will add a nice texture to your soap.


----------



## soapylondon (Nov 4, 2013)

Rogehippo, what percentage do you use of both rosemary EO and peppermint E.O.mso have I have only used these oils separately.
If I leave olive oil with dried rosemary for a few weeks. This oil will keep the scent in the saponification process? I was about to do this but I won't if it doesn't keep the smell


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## judymoody (Nov 4, 2013)

soapylondon said:


> Rogehippo, what percentage do you use of both rosemary EO and peppermint E.O.mso have I have only used these oils separately.
> If I leave olive oil with dried rosemary for a few weeks. This oil will keep the scent in the saponification process? I was about to do this but I won't if it doesn't keep the smell
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Soap Making



I've tried it.  The scent doesn't survive saponification and you will end up with tan soap.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 4, 2013)

Not Roguehippo, but I would probably use 2% to 3% TOTAL essential oil based on my total oil weight (not the total soap batch weight). 

Since both EOs are pretty strong, 2% might be fine. To my nose, mint is stronger than rosemary, so I'd go a little lighter on the mint -- maybe about 1/3 mint and 2/3 rosemary.


----------



## roguehippo (Nov 4, 2013)

soapylondon said:


> Rogehippo, what percentage do you use of both rosemary EO and peppermint E.O.mso have I have only used these oils separately.
> 
> 
> I use a ratio of 3:1 rosemary to peppermint. Don't forget peppermint is quite strong and if too much it can irritate the skin.


----------



## roseb (Nov 4, 2013)

I use powdered rosemary in my soap and have not had a problem with the texture.  I HP my soap and a little of the smell from my infused oil does come thru.  I also use mint in my rosemary soap.  This is my favorite!  It gets me going in the morning!


----------



## roguehippo (Nov 4, 2013)

roseb said:


> I use powdered rosemary in my soap and have not had a problem with the texture.  I HP my soap and a little of the smell from my infused oil does come thru.  I also use mint in my rosemary soap.  This is my favorite!  It gets me going in the morning!



I know about mornings. This is my favorite too. Sometimes I just stand in the shower half asleep, sniffing the bar to wake up.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------

